# New home for old saw (TS workstation)



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

I just finished my table saw workstation. The design is based on a plan from PlansNow, with some modifications. It took about six weeks to build.

I added approximately 6" to the back of the base to make it a little more stable. I made the height of the ends of the table extensions adjustable with carriage bolts. I also added a 2-outlet box controlled by a switch for the router table (one switch will turn on the router and a shop vac at the same time). I really like the fact that there's a dust collection port now for the saw, and the dust from the router table that falls beneath will be held in the cabinet instead of on my shoes.

I haven't decided yet if I'm going to replace my cheesy router fence that I attach to the TS fence. I also bought a miter track, but now I don't know if I'm going to add it to the router table. I've never had the need for one so I probably won't use it.

I really don't care for the hinges I decided to use, but other than that, I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out. We'll see how I feel about it after a few months.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome! Have fun putting it through its first project.


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

That looks great! I really like the leveling system you added. I used the same plans, well, just the picture to build mine. Pictures are in my album. I need to re-do the top someday. I did not have enough support for the right side and is sagging pretty bad at this point.


----------



## the_tool (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, you did an incredible job with that bench. Now you just need to make the rest of your work space look like that right  lol


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice. Now you need some outfeed support.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice, I like it. I like the mods you made to it as well.

Is that spindle sander in the backround a Grizz G0538? How do you like it. I was thinkning of getting one of those. Seems like a pretty good deal for 150 bucks.


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! :smile:



hancockj said:


> That looks great! I really like the leveling system you added. I used the same plans, well, just the picture to build mine. Pictures are in my album. I need to re-do the top someday. I did not have enough support for the right side and is sagging pretty bad at this point.


I really like how you kept your's bare wood rather than painting it. I didn't even think about that.



the_tool said:


> Wow, you did an incredible job with that bench. Now you just need to make the rest of your work space look like that right  lol


I know, right? :yes:



BassBlaster said:


> Nice, I like it. I like the mods you made to it as well.
> 
> Is that spindle sander in the backround a Grizz G0538? How do you like it. I was thinkning of getting one of those. Seems like a pretty good deal for 150 bucks.


That is a G0538. I had one when I was woodworking before and really liked it (especially for the price) so when I took up the hobby again, I bought another one. It's a really good deal for the price. It comes with all the spindle sizes and 1 sleeve for each. And the round inserts are metal rather than plastic.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice paint and really like the sub-base.BW


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

BWSmith said:


> Nice paint and really like the sub-base.BW


Same here:^)


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Kirkus,
Great job on the new TS workstation. That setup should serve you well. One question, is that a Biesmeyer fence?


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks really great! Nice setup with the adjusting screws :thumbsup:

BTW, I was wondering about the fence too.


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

garryswf said:


> Kirkus,
> Great job on the new TS workstation. That setup should serve you well. One question, is that a Biesmeyer fence?





Longknife said:


> Looks really great! Nice setup with the adjusting screws :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW, I was wondering about the fence too.


It's a Delta clone of the Biesmeyer.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice job. It looks good and i like that extra support on the base.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

looks great.. What plate did you use for the router


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

wilbwworker said:


> looks great.. What plate did you use for the router


I built it custom out of 1/4" MDF.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

impressive.... I was going to buy one for 60.00 bucks from woodcraft but now that you have thrown down the gauntlet.... :smile:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

you should polyurethane all bare wood and do it quick , it looks real nice


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, that looks fantastic. I really like the setup and it should serve you well for many years to come. You've done a great job making it and should be proud of your accomplishment. Just one question...you said that with one switch, you turn on your router and your shop vac at the same time. That is one heck of a lot of inrush current for those 2 devices. Are they on seperate recepticles? Is the wire rated for that? Is the switch rated for that? (I guess that's 3 questions :laughing
Either way, you've done a great job and it looks fantastic. Must weigh about 200 pounds.


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

wilbwworker said:


> impressive.... I was going to buy one for 60.00 bucks from woodcraft but now that you have thrown down the gauntlet.... :smile:


LOL. I was surprised at the cost of all the material for this thing. I could buy the woodcraft one and still have enough money left to buy a new tool. :yes:



ihackwood said:


> you should polyurethane all bare wood and do it quick , it looks real nice


I know. That's really the last little thing I need to do. I've been procrastinating.



Kenbo said:


> Wow, that looks fantastic. I really like the setup and it should serve you well for many years to come. You've done a great job making it and should be proud of your accomplishment. Just one question...you said that with one switch, you turn on your router and your shop vac at the same time. That is one heck of a lot of inrush current for those 2 devices. Are they on seperate recepticles? Is the wire rated for that? Is the switch rated for that? (I guess that's 3 questions :laughing
> Either way, you've done a great job and it looks fantastic. Must weigh about 200 pounds.


Thanks, Kenbo. I was concerned about the same thing. I ran my idea passed an electrician friend of mine and he didn't have any worries. But I think now that it's finished I'm going to ask him to look at it and hopefully give me a thumbs up.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

don't procrastinate dude, one day you will say it's lasted this long and then it will go to **** quick, seal it all good and it will be around awhile, mdf and moisture sucks,


----------

